# Installieren und Kompilieren > Kompilieren von Kernel und Sourcen >  Probleme nach Kernelkompilierung 2.4.20

## Brain Fury

Ich hab mir einen Kernel kompiliert, um cds brennen zu können. Vorher ging dies auch mit dem Standart Kernel aber seit der neusten installation nicht mehr. Also wollte ich mir einen neuen Kernel machen. jetzt bekomme ich beim booten hunderte fehlermeldungen:

modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module block-major-8
modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module block-major-33
modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module block-major-34

diese 3 Meldungen werden sehr oft wiederholt. Leider geht das zu schnell um zu erkennen, was davor steht und nachdem gdm gestartet hat lässt sich das auch nicht wiederholen durhc scrollen anzeigen. in der syslog steht das auch nicht mehr drin.

Ich glaube, das ich im kernel was mit dem scsi falsch eingestellt hab. is das möglich? Ich habe ein reinen IDE system und brauche nur die emulation, was muss ich dafür einstellen?

----------


## wickey

/usr/src/linux/Dokumentation/devices <--lesen, 

dann weist, Du, was da aufgerufen werden soll. Hast Du ein solches Gerät nicht, lies man modules.conf.

Du kannst diese Aufrufe in der modules.conf unterbinden (wenn Du diesen Treiber in den Kernel kompiliert hast, oder nicht brauchst)

alias <modulname> off

grüße wickey

----------


## Brain Fury

also ich glaub ich versteh die datei nicht so ganz..

block-major-33 is der 3. IDE Anschluss oder wie muss ich das verstehen?

----------


## harleckin

Diese Fehler resultieren evt. aus einer fehlerhaften 'modules.conf'.
Es scheint das sich die Modulkonfiguration geändert hat, d.h. es werden Module versucht zu Laden die jetzt fest oder gar nicht im Kernel vorhanden sind.


MfG

----------


## jebe

so hab ichs gemacht:

http://www.teamunix.de/howto/ide_brenner.php


bzw die alte konfiguration genommen

jebe

----------


## Brain Fury

> _Original geschrieben von harleckin_ 
> *Diese Fehler resultieren evt. aus einer fehlerhaften 'modules.conf'.
> Es scheint das sich die Modulkonfiguration geändert hat, d.h. es werden Module versucht zu Laden die jetzt fest oder gar nicht im Kernel vorhanden sind.
> 
> 
> MfG*


Naja diese Module werden an keiner einzigen stelle in der modules.conf erwähnt deshalb frag ich mich warum der die überhaupt sucht

Und nachdem ich meinen kernel nach der anleitung von team unix eingestellt hab bootet der garnicht mehr (Loading Linux........................ *klick* reboot)

----------


## neonknight

> _Original geschrieben von Brain Fury_ 
> * (Loading Linux........................ *klick* reboot)*


das passiert sehr häufig dann, wenn man den kernel für eine höhere architektur kompiliert, als man selbst hat (z.b. wenn du einen pentium hast und für pentium II optimierst). überprüfe also als erstes die architektureinstellungen.

----------


## Brain Fury

okay ich hab es jetzt soweit geschafft, dass der kernel bootfähig ist und die scsi emulation funktioniert (zumindest gibt crdecord -scanbus das richtige aus)
aber diese haufenweise fehlermeldungen sind immer noch da und ich wüsste echt nicht wie ich die beheben kann. In der modules.conf finde ich nichts dementsprechendes und in der kernelkonfiguration eigentlich auch nicht

----------


## wickey

Wie schon geschrieben, mit einem

alias <modulname> off 

in der modules.conf kannst Du den Aufruf unterbinden.

grüße wickey

----------

